# General > Music >  Kasabian-West ryder pauper lunatic asylum

## Amy-Winehouse

Just got bought this as a pressie from my 2 boys, Im delighted as Im a big fan of Tom & the guys having blow evryone away at TITP in 2007 . 4 absolute stormers of tracks on a 12 song album, I was just wondering if anyone else has got it or was considering buying it?

I also got the Prodigys new cd but after the first 3 tunes I didnt notice that we were on the 9th track!! It isnt one of their best albums imo. What does the org music fraternity think?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

2/10 - never heard either.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

2/10 ?? And youve never heard either ::  I think all those bands you heard on Saturday has changed you Pepsi  ::

----------


## dogman

The new Kasabian album is damn good.
The first tack, Underdog, is a great opening track.



I was lucky enough to see them when they were supporting Oasis at murrayfield 3 weeks ago. The place was bouncing.



Pepsi wont like it. I belive the Pride of Govan Flute Band is more his cup of tea these days. :Wink:

----------


## M R

> I was lucky enough to see them when they were supporting Oasis at murrayfield 3 weeks ago. The place was bouncing


Was there also,  have to say Kasabian were amazing,  The Enemy were amazing and so were Oasis to cap off the night.........10/10

Prodigy album is a good effort,  but how do you match up to: Music for the Jilted Generation & Fat of the Land.  7/10

----------


## Blast!

Have to agree with Pepsi here, Kasabian are pants, as are The Enemy and Oasis IMO.

Much better records are being put out by bands from our own wee country.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Have to agree with Pepsi here, Kasabian are pants, as are The Enemy and Oasis IMO.
> 
> Much better records are being put out by bands from our own wee country.


 
Okay then Blast, I dina want you to take it the wrong way, but WHO exactly are these bands you talk about? If you are referring to Paulo Nutini we`ll have to disagree as I think hes awful-especially live. 

Surely you dont mean the likes of Simple Minds? I think Kasabian are brilliant live & they get the crowd going, Oasis have had their day imo but Im no sure of the enemy?

As I said , im not being detrimental to you but could you enlighten me please?

----------


## Blast!

> Okay then Blast, I dina want you to take it the wrong way, but WHO exactly are these bands you talk about? If you are referring to Paulo Nutini we`ll have to disagree as I think hes awful-especially live. 
> 
> Surely you dont mean the likes of Simple Minds? I think Kasabian are brilliant live & they get the crowd going, Oasis have had their day imo but Im no sure of the enemy?
> 
> As I said , im not being detrimental to you but could you enlighten me please?


Off the top of my head, (active) Scottish bands that are better than Kasabian, Oasis and the Enemy:

Belle & Sebastian
Sons & Daughters
The Twilight Sad
Frightened Rabbit
Dananananaykroyd
Camera Obscura
The Beta Band
Isobel Campbell
Idlewild
Franz Ferdinand
We Were Promised Jetpacks
My Latest Novel

IMO

I'm sure Pepsi or some other users could list you off older bands too if you like.

Cheers.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Half the people in the bands you've listed are older than me.

----------


## Blast!

> Half the people in the bands you've listed are older than me.


Franz Ferdinand, Camera Obscura and The Beta Band presumably.

The rest are all in their twenties surely?

----------


## guitarzan

I like Kasabian's new album, few very good tracks on there...

As for a few other good Scottish bands worth a listen (maybe this should be another thread?):-

Aberfeldy
Dogs Die In Hot Cars

As I said in another thread, check out Washinton Irving who played in Skins a few weeks ago, especially "The Magician"

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Franz Ferdinand, Camera Obscura and The Beta Band presumably.
> 
> The rest are all in their twenties surely?


I do know for a fact that some members of 

Belle & Sebastian
Sons & Daughters
The Twilight Sad
Camera Obscura
The Beta Band
Isobel Campbell
Idlewild
Franz Ferdinand
My Latest Novel

are 30 or older...

----------


## Blast!

> I like Kasabian's new album, few very good tracks on there...
> 
> As for a few other good Scottish bands worth a listen (maybe this should be another thread?):-
> 
> Aberfeldy
> Dogs Die In Hot Cars
> 
> As I said in another thread, check out Washinton Irving who played in Skins a few weeks ago, especially "The Magician"


Damn, I forgot to mention Aberfeldy, though it wasn't intended as a comprehensive list.




> I do know for a fact that some members of 
> 
> Belle & Sebastian
> Sons & Daughters
> The Twilight Sad
> Camera Obscura
> The Beta Band
> Isobel Campbell
> Idlewild
> ...


Well, you learn something new everday.

Take it you're about 30 then Pepsi? I always thought you were a bit older than that!  :Grin:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Thanks, I think. Am 32.

----------


## DarkAngel

Ive Got Kasabians New Album..
Its Really Really Good.

----------


## M R

> Off the top of my head, (active) Scottish bands that are better than Kasabian, Oasis and the Enemy:
> 
> Belle & Sebastian
> Sons & Daughters
> The Twilight Sad
> Frightened Rabbit
> Dananananaykroyd
> Camera Obscura
> The Beta Band
> ...


Excuse me for Laughing @ this response  :: 

Idlewild & Franz are good,  as for the rest,  maybe we'll see them in skins some day.  nuff said

----------


## Kenneth

I like the new Kasabian album. Seen them lived and thought they were brilliant.

Cant beat a bit of Aberfeldy though!!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Franz ferdinand???!!! Id rather go & watch Celtc v Aberdeen than listen to their attempt at music, they are root with a capital R. :: 

 Ive only heard of Belle & Sebastian out of the others you mentioned so I cant really comment about the rest, Belle & sebastian dont have me reaching for the credit card either , so for me Kasabian wipe the floor with that list, Sorry but thats my opinion

----------


## Blast!

> Franz ferdinand???!!! Id rather go & watch Celtc v Aberdeen than listen to their attempt at music, they are root with a capital R.
> 
>  Ive only heard of Belle & Sebastian out of the others you mentioned so I cant really comment about the rest, Belle & sebastian dont have me reaching for the credit card either , so for me Kasabian wipe the floor with that list, Sorry but thats my opinion


I'm not a big fan of Franz myself, but they are a better than Kasabian IMO.




> Excuse me for Laughing @ this response 
> 
> Idlewild & Franz are good,  as for the rest,  maybe we'll see them in skins some day.  nuff said


Have you even heard half of those bands? I expect not.

----------


## Bazeye

Best Scots band of all time SAHB. Fact.

----------


## scotsboy

> I'm not a big fan of Franz myself, but they are a better than Kasabian IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even heard half of those bands? I expect not.


Isobel Campbell was in Belle and Sebastian was she not? Some good stuff can be found amongst the artist on your list Blast, but nothing that REALLY makes a huge impact.......and I have a fair bit of Belle & Sebastian stuff. Don't get yourself constrained by nationalism.............good music can be found everywhere.

----------


## guitarzan

> Best Scots band of all time SAHB. Fact.



On the contrary, I would say that was opinion rather than fact surely?  :Wink:

----------


## Blast!

> Isobel Campbell was in Belle and Sebastian was she not? Some good stuff can be found amongst the artist on your list Blast, but nothing that REALLY makes a huge impact.......and I have a fair bit of Belle & Sebastian stuff. Don't get yourself constrained by nationalism.............good music can be found everywhere.


Aye she was.

Not constrained by nationalism scotsboy, think you were when you picked you're username  :Wink:  I like music from all over biy, it's refreshing to know there's great stuff coming from our wee country though so it's worth getting behind them (Y)


On another note, I'd nominate My Latest Novel as the best of the bands I mentioned. Caught them a month or so ago in Stereo in Glasgow, couldn't have been more than 150/200 people there and they were absolutely incredible. Very tight, amazing harmonies and some killer crescendos. One of the best gigs I've had the pleasure of attending. Caught them at Connect in '07 as well, brilliant then too.

You must have seen them before Pepsi, what did you think?

----------


## scotsboy

> Aye she was.
> 
> Not constrained by nationalism scotsboy, *think you were when you picked you're username*  I like music from all over biy, it's refreshing to know there's great stuff coming from our wee country though so it's worth getting behind them (Y)
> 
> 
> On another note, I'd nominate My Latest Novel as the best of the bands I mentioned. Caught them a month or so ago in Stereo in Glasgow, couldn't have been more than 150/200 people there and they were absolutely incredible. Very tight, amazing harmonies and some killer crescendos. One of the best gigs I've had the pleasure of attending. Caught them at Connect in '07 as well, brilliant then too.
> 
> You must have seen them before Pepsi, what did you think?



I have to confess that it was not I who picked my username............but I really don't want to get into why that needed to happen.............I certainly would not have chosen it!

----------


## M R

Of course i havn't heard of these bands,  i just sit in a little hole in thurso listening to Oasis, Kasabian.  Never even been to a concert  :: 

You really should engage your brain little more before deciding on what music i've heard,     and havn't.  :: 

Point is,   your taste is a whole lot different than mine obviously,   and i will leave it at that.  :: 





> I'm not a big fan of Franz myself, but they are a better than Kasabian IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even heard half of those bands? I expect not.

----------

